# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  Kau Thalu (der Berg mit dem Loch)

## Siamfan

Ich Weiss gar nicht, wie oft ich auf dem Markt von Baan Kau Thalu war und was gegessen habe. 
Beim ersten Mal hatte ich mich mit einem Taub-Stummen angefreundet.

Er hat mir jedes Mal "erzaehlt", da waere schon ein Flugzeug durchgeflogen.



Gross genug war es wohl dafuer.

Wenn man aber die Gesichter der "Mithoerer" sah, stimmte das wohl eher doch nicht.

Mir war das egal, ich habe mir das immer wieder gerne "angehoert".




Das Loch von der "Rueckseite"


Auch nochmal von der Rueckseite, aber weiter weg:


Und mit zwei Beobachtern :

----------


## Siamfan

Es war glaube ich im zweiten Jahr, wo ich nach dem Urlaub Monate in D war, (ich glaubte das Bild ueber Jahre fuer verloren) da habe ich dieses Fakebild gemacht:



Das Flugzeug gab es schon fertig ausgeschnitten im Netz und ich musste es nur auf das Originalbild drauflegen.

Ich habe es in Postkartengroesse ausdrucken und laminieren lassen.

Meine Vorfreude war sehr gross.

Es kam wie geplant.

Nach einer kurzen Begruessung uebergab ich ihm das Bild.

Er starrte es an, er starrte mich an, lachte und rannte weg.

Er lief im ganzen Marktbereich , wo man ihn ueberall kannte, von Haus zu Haus zeigte das Bild und "sagte", ich habe es euch doch immer "gesagt"!  ::

----------

